# Frage zu PayPal



## jamie (3. Mai 2015)

Moin,

ich habe mit PayPal bisher nicht so viel am Hut gehabt, daher mal eine Frage an die Leute mit Erfahrung/Ahnung:

Ich habe grade eine gebrauchte GTX970 über eBay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Der Verkäufer möchte, dass ich über PayPal zahle. Jetzt gibt es ja zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder die mit Käuferschutz (die mich dann knapp 4€ kosten würde) oder ohne. Nun habe ich aber immer gelesen, dass man bei PayPal eine Überweisung leicht zurückfordern kann. Ist das dann nur der Fall bei der gewerblichen mit Käuferschutz oder ist der Käuferschutz, der ja von PayPal so wie ich das gelesen habe selbst gedeckt wird, ein anderer, unabhängiger Mechanismus?
Ich kenne den Verkäufer nämlich nicht und ich hätte gern die Möglichkeit, mein Geld zurück zuholen, falls nur Kiesel im Karton sind. 

Danke und MFG jamie


----------



## S754 (3. Mai 2015)

Bei so hohen Summen im hunderter Bereich würde ich auf jeden Fall immer mit Käuferschutz machen, was anderes wäre mir zu riskant. Außerdem sind 4€ jetzt nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Shizuki (3. Mai 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, mit käuferschutz, zahlt den Preis der Verkäufer.


----------



## jamie (3. Mai 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Bei so hohen Summen im hunderter Bereich würde ich auf jeden Fall immer mit Käuferschutz machen, was anderes wäre mir zu riskant. Außerdem sind 4€ jetzt nicht wirklich viel.



Eben. Die 4€ wären hier Peanuts.

Aber wenn man auch ohne den Käuferschutz die Überweisung zurückholen könnte, dann könnte man sie trotzdem sparen.


----------



## S754 (3. Mai 2015)

Von dem habe ich nicht gehört. Wo steht das denn?

Sonst würde es ja den Käuferschutz nicht geben. Evtl. bei Zweifel den Verkäufer telefonisch kontaktieren.


----------



## Erok (3. Mai 2015)

Hi 

ich kaufe/bezahle sehr viel mit PayPal.

Meine Faustregel über die Jahre hinweg lautet : Alles über 50 Euro immer mit Käuferschutz bezahlen.

Gerade bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen treiben sich ordentlich Betrüger herum. Und gerade im Handy und Grafikkarten-Bereich sind die Betrugsversuche doch enorm hoch.

Darum bezahl mit Käuferschutz und nicht mit der Friend-Version. Sicher ist sicher 

Selbst mit Käuferschutz gibts noch solche Spinner, die dringend Geld brauchen, lassen sich von Dir die Kohle auf ihr Paypal-Konto überweisen, holen es sich auf ihr Bank-Konto, und Du siehst nie die Ware. 

Bevor es dann zur Eskalation kommt, haben die meist schon wieder Geld, und überweisen Dir die Kohle zurück. Alles schon mit erlebt dort.

Ohne Käuferschutz würdest Du dann richtig dumm da stehen, wenn Du an solch  einen Verkäufer geraten bist  Darum fang nicht an, bei den 4 Euro für die Sicherheit zu sparen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Beam39 (3. Mai 2015)

Machs lieber mit Käuferschutz, da es sich um einen Privatverkauf handelt und du somit keinerlei Ansprüche auf Rückgabe etc. hast. Paypal ist zwar sehr bequem und unkompliziert, aber wenn man nicht aufpasst kann das schnell in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Erok (3. Mai 2015)

Apropos : Was für eine GTX 970 hast Du denn genau gekauft ?

Wenn es keine EVGA - Karte ist, dann lass Dir auf jedenfall vom Verkäufer noch eine Abtretungserklärung jeglicher Garantie - und Gewährleistungsansprüche ausstellen. Sonst kann es evtl zu Problemen kommen.

Gerade bei Asus-Karten ist das äusserst wichtig, da Du hier nur über den Händler die Garantie bekommst. Und dieser wird von Dir eine Abtretungserklärung verlangen, wenn mal die Karte in die RMA gehen sollte 

Greetz Erok


----------



## jamie (3. Mai 2015)

Au ja, danke! Das hatte ich glatt vergessen dieses Mal. Hab dem Verkäufer noch mal schnell 'ne Nachricht geschickt. Ist eine von Asus. Auch wenn ich eigentlich nie wieder Asus kaufen wollte, aber der Preis war einfach zu gut. 


Auch danke für die ganzen anderen Antworten. Werde mit Käuferschutz bezahlen.


----------



## Ryle (3. Mai 2015)

Also wenn das die Strixx für 175€ ist wäre ich da mehr als nur vorsichtig. Der Typ ist seit heute angemeldet und bietet noch nicht einmal Abholung an. Dazu noch der Preis von 175€, da bringt dir auch Paypal Käuferschutz nichts solange der nen dhl Versandbeleg vorweisen kann.


----------



## jamie (4. Mai 2015)

Jo, der Kerl war wohl ein Betrüger. Schade. 
Hab ihm schon vorher schon noch auf den Zahn gefühlt - bin ja auch nicht erst seit gestern im Neuland unterwegs. Aber trotzdem danke für deine Warnung. 
eBay hat auch fix reagiert und die Anzeige schnell dicht gemacht.


----------

